# Need multi line scrollable text box control in Word 2013



## vahju (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a word doc with a bunch of text box controls.  Problem with default text box is that if people write a book it moves all the other data in the word doc down the page.

What I would like is to somehow make the text box control scroll-able vertically and to show about 6 lines or so.  I someone wants to see more text they just scroll down.

This would also help keep the document layout in place and keep page size count down.

I did some research and one set mentioned editing XML (not sure how to do that) and another mentioned using legacy content control.  Just wondering if Word 2013 has something built in to handle this better.

Also if anyone knows how to do this to linked SharePoint content controls in MS Word 2013 that would be awesome too.


----------



## Macropod (Oct 1, 2014)

You could use a table cell with a fixed row height, with or without the content control. The only thing to be aware of is that there won't be any scroll bars or the like to indicate the presence of extra lines.


----------



## vahju (Oct 2, 2014)

Macropod thanks for the response.  What management wants is a text control to accept multi lines with a viewable vertical scroll bar.  I am testing the legacy text control at the moment.  Still open to other ideas even XML if its easy to do.


----------



## Macropod (Oct 2, 2014)

The only kind of control Word has that you can use to add a scroll bar to a document is an ActiveX one. Aside from the fact these aren't supported on Macs (I don't know whether that matters to your organisation), ActiveX controls apparently sometimes cause problems when used with content controls, preventing access to those controls once the ActiveX control has been accessed.


----------

